# Bubbles in bottle after bottling?



## JDesCotes (Feb 22, 2014)

About 1/2 my bottles of my cheeky monkey Riesling have bubbles inside after about 2 weeks on the rack. Is this normal? Will they dissipate with aging?


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 22, 2014)

Two questions: Was this back-sweetened? Was it degassed well before bottling?


----------



## garymc (Feb 23, 2014)

Was this a kit where you race against time to have it done? Those bubbles will probably go away pretty soon after the corks blow.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 23, 2014)

Is it pressurized or are those just bubbles from being shaken or disturbed?


----------



## vernsgal (Feb 23, 2014)

I think you might want to re-open the bottles,pour in a pail and degas a bit more. (if there's bubbles, there's air)

Just my opinion


----------



## vernsgal (Feb 23, 2014)

also.. the bottle with the most bubbles looks like the cork is already coming out?


----------



## JDesCotes (Feb 23, 2014)

I degassed for an entire week and at day 3 (of 7) there was no more foam when I drilled it. 

Could it jut be caused by me bottling and immediately throwing them in my cold storage? It averages 0-3 Celsius in there these days...


----------



## GreginND (Feb 23, 2014)

It shouldn't be doing anything microbially at that temperature. Can you confirm that it is actually producing gas or is it just bubbles like you would see if you shook it up?


----------



## JDesCotes (Feb 23, 2014)

I believe it is just bubbles as if I shook it up. But shouldn't they have dissipated by now?


----------



## JDesCotes (Feb 23, 2014)

Also, it was not back sweetened.


----------



## Flem (Feb 23, 2014)

What was the S.G. when you bottled it? Did you check it by any chance?


----------



## JDesCotes (Feb 23, 2014)

0.988. And was at that sg for about a week (with clarifying and degassing)


----------



## Thig (Feb 23, 2014)

That looks like an awful lot of air in the bottles, how close to the cork did you bottle it? Not that this explains the bubbles.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## JDesCotes (Feb 23, 2014)

Until the bottle was full (with the filling wand inside). 

It comes to the shoulder.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 24, 2014)

You bottled it a week after it finished fermenting? That seems awful early. I bet it still had some gas or end of fermentation going on. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## JDesCotes (Feb 24, 2014)

Yea I thought it was early too, but the kit said to and I did make sure that no bubbles were present by degassing the day before bottling.


----------



## SmokeyMcBong (Feb 24, 2014)

pull the cork on the one with the most bubbles. if its fizzy, drink it and worry about the rest. if its still, drink it and don't worry about the rest is what I would do.


----------



## JDesCotes (Feb 24, 2014)

SmokeyMcBong said:


> pull the cork on the one with the most bubbles. if its fizzy, drink it and worry about the rest. if its still, drink it and don't worry about the rest is what I would do.




haha! I love it. I think I will have to give that a try when I get home!


----------

